# Bank Holiday Weekend (North West)



## huds1475 (Aug 17, 2015)

It's Captain's weekend at my place this coming Bank Holiday and I've failed to qualify. Therefore have a golf pass from the wife that is in danger of going unused 

Was wondering if anybody fancies a knock somewhere and is willing to host or try a new course?


----------



## chellie (Aug 17, 2015)

You're welcome at ours if you want to join us.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 18, 2015)

Very kind. Am at risk of getting stung for Country Membership at your place though!

What day are you planning in playing?


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 18, 2015)

Would of been up for a knock but Im away for the weekend.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 18, 2015)

No worries Dave.

Going to look at some Opens as well. Just remembered the Kilgriomol @ St Anne's Old Links is that weekend...


----------



## chellie (Aug 18, 2015)

We will be playing the Sunday and Monday Craig.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 22, 2015)

chellie said:



			We will be playing the Sunday and Monday Craig.
		
Click to expand...

Anne. Have signed up for the Kilgrimol at St Anne's Old Links on the Monday for reasons discussed via PM.

Thanks for the kind offer and look forward to catching up soon


----------



## chellie (Aug 22, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Anne. Have signed up for the Kilgrimol at St Anne's Old Links on the Monday for reasons discussed via PM.

Thanks for the kind offer and look forward to catching up soon
		
Click to expand...

Hope you have a good game Craig and yes we'll have to get out soon


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 22, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Anne. Have signed up for the Kilgrimol at St Anne's Old Links on the Monday for reasons discussed via PM.

Thanks for the kind offer and look forward to catching up soon
		
Click to expand...

Huds, we might leave you some course left as a fair ammout of us are playing 36 there on the Sunday.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 22, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Huds, we might leave you some course left as a fair ammout of us are playing 36 there on the Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Glynda. Glad to see you're back playing


----------



## Odvan (Aug 27, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Thanks Glynda. Glad to see *you're back playing*

Click to expand...

So, so, tempting


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 27, 2015)

Odvan said:



			So, so, tempting 

Click to expand...

Lets see Saturday Forest


----------



## Duckster (Aug 27, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Anne. Have signed up for the Kilgrimol at St Anne's Old Links on the Monday for reasons discussed via PM.

Thanks for the kind offer and look forward to catching up soon
		
Click to expand...

Playing in that myself. Looking forward to it!


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 28, 2015)

Odvan said:



			So, so, tempting 

Click to expand...

Fire away Oddman


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 28, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Playing in that myself. Looking forward to it!
		
Click to expand...

Good luck mate. What time you out?


----------



## Odvan (Aug 28, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Fire away Oddman
		
Click to expand...

Probably best that I reserve comment until Saturday night....


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 28, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Probably best that I reserve comment until Saturday night....
		
Click to expand...

Did you buy the one with, or without, plums from Ann Summers?


----------



## Duckster (Aug 28, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Good luck mate. What time you out?
		
Click to expand...

9.10, you?


----------



## Odvan (Aug 28, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Did you buy the one with, or without, plums from Ann Summers?
		
Click to expand...

Far too mainstream for me


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 30, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Probably best that I reserve comment until Saturday night....
		
Click to expand...

Well past Saturday night. Did you get Rodded ?  Has anyone written to Linda?

#bantz


----------



## Odvan (Aug 30, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Well past Saturday night. Did you get Rodded?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately he refused my request to complete the hat-trick of pictures after a comprehensive 6&5 destruction . However I hope to get the pic tomorrow so I can update my gif.

Did I mention we played off scratch, too .


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 30, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Unfortunately he refused my request to complete the hat-trick of pictures after a comprehensive 6&5 destruction . However I hope to get the pic tomorrow so I can update my gif.

Did I mention we played off scratch, too .
		
Click to expand...

Crikey. Bet you've been rubbing your rocket all night?

Good luck tomorrow, heard only good things about "that place with the funny name".


----------

